# Help JB



## Grant A. Murray (Apr 23, 2021)

She don’t seem too good last few days, but her sister seems fine. I only got them two weeks ago, but she seems lighter looking then when I got her and she has been lethargic lately, or it’s all in my head.

Thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old? Were they laying?


----------



## Grant A. Murray (Apr 23, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How old? Were they laying?


I was told about four months when I got them, so maybe five now, no eggs yet.










She keeps flicking her head like she’s shooing a fly from her face, and her poop looks watery. Sorry for the picture of poop.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Grant A. Murray said:


> I was told about four months when I got them, so maybe five now, no eggs yet.
> 
> 
> 
> She keeps flicking her head like she’s shooing a fly from her face, and her poop looks watery. Sorry for the picture of poop.


*Are her nostrils clear? Any discharge? Listen to her breathing, is there any raspiness? Check her thoroughly for any other symptoms of disease.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like she's not eating. Can you check her crop, you don't want to find it hard as a rock.

You can try different things to encourage her to eat. Making her feed into a wet mash is one of them.


----------



## Grant A. Murray (Apr 23, 2021)

I am not certain what I am feeling, but the breast area does seem to be a bit hard, like a bone sticking out. I’ll try the wet mash now thank you so much


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're feeling that she's too thin and hasn't been eating. The crop is to the right of her breast bone just below her neck. If she's eating or drinking you should feel a swelling there. From the looks of her droppings she is drinking. 

Did you change their food? From crumbles to pellets? Many birds raised on crumbles don't like the transition to pellets.

Offer her some fruit, not a lot. See if she'll eat cooked oatmeal. Chopped hard boiled egg.


----------

